# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  خاطره نسجتها بدمي لأبي (أرجوا التقييم)

## السلمان

آهٌ لفقدك ياحبيبي
ومضى الفجر يهدد في أرواحنا العليلة وقطرات الندى الصافية على أوراق الأشجار تحكي لنا قصة الفجر الحزين ودموعه التي بللت كل مكان ... وانسلت خيوط الشمس الذهبية من خلف تلك الغيوم معلنة عن يوم جديد فيه الحزن سيد الموقف!!!
آهٌ لفقدك...
 عندما وقعت في (المزرعة) إنما وقع قلبي وشهقت روحي وأنت كل جارحة في كياني ... لقد خلفت جرحاً غائراً لا يندمل أبداً... أبي أنت السراج الذي ضوى دنيانا الحالكه وليالينا المظلمة ...  .
لمحته من قريب وهو يتقلب على فراش المرض حدقتُ به طويلاً أحاول أن أُكذب ما رأته عيناي وأحَسَهُ قلبي نعم هو هذا أبي !قد غير المرض بعضاً من ملامحه وأخذ الضعف ما أخذه منه أن قلبي لا يحتمل أن يراك في هذا الحال ويعز علي ذالك المنظر ! أهكذا يفاجئنا القدر بالأحبه ونراهم على الأسرةِ البيضاء ينتظرون اللطف الإلهي .
وبعد معاناة طويلة مع المرض دامت أربع سنوات ومرت الأيام بنا يوماً بعد يوم وحالة والدي تزداد سوءاً إلى أن ألتحق بجوار ربه وهو يبتسم للموت 
آهٌ عليك يا أبتي 
آهٌ لجبينك الطاهر عندما قبلتك قبلت الوداع الأخير ليتني قبلت قدميك لقد أرويتُ عيني منك وأنت على المغتسل تقلبك أيدي أحبتك ولكن لم يروي قلبي الضمأن من نور عينيك المغمضتين ليتني أُلحدت بجانبك يانور عيني ياعشقي الطاهر الذي غطاه التراب سأبقى على حبي لك ما حييت سأعزفك لحناً تردده أحفادك من بعدك .. أبي أي نسمة أنت أي عشق حملناه في قلوبنا أي سحر 
آهٌ يا حبيبي ما أٌقسى طيفك وهو يراودني ...
أبي 
هنيئاً لك عشق محمد وآل محمد
هنيئاً لك هذه الميتة الطيبه
هنيئاً لك الجنة
نم قرير العين 
أبنك اليتمُ من بعدك 
السلمان

----------


## لحن الخلود

سلمت يمناك اخوي 
كلمات رائعه 
والله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------

